# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  مشکل عجیب انتخاب واحد پیام نور

## mahmood2020

سلام
دوستانی که اطلاع دارند لطفا کمک کنن

داشتم انتخاب واحد میکردم برای پیام نور اما وقتی دروس اصلی رو انتخاب می کنم با این ارور مواجه میشم : 

تغییرات درس با گروه درسی 24 امکان پذیر نیست. با توجه به مرکز ارایه دهنده  وعدم ارایه مجوز توسط مرکز فعلی شما اخذ این درس امکان پذیر نیست

و انتخاب واحدم انجام نمیشه ، دوستان کسی هست بدونه مشکل از چیه؟
ترم 7 هستم و واحدی تا الان پاس نکردم

----------


## Shah1n

> سلام
> دوستانی که اطلاع دارند لطفا کمک کنن
> 
> داشتم انتخاب واحد میکردم برای پیام نور اما وقتی دروس اصلی رو انتخاب می کنم با این ارور مواجه میشم : 
> 
> تغییرات درس با گروه درسی 24 امکان پذیر نیست. با توجه به مرکز ارایه دهنده  وعدم ارایه مجوز توسط مرکز فعلی شما اخذ این درس امکان پذیر نیست
> 
> و انتخاب واحدم انجام نمیشه ، دوستان کسی هست بدونه مشکل از چیه؟
> ترم 7 هستم و واحدی تا الان پاس نکردم


باید بری دانشگاه
اینطور که من خوندم احتمالا دیگه اجازه نداری انتخاب واحد کنی چون 3 سالو انتخاب واحد کردی اما پاس نکردی
مشکل خاصی نیست سیستمیه
احتمالا باید بری اونجا تا حضوری برات انتخاب واحد کنن

----------


## mahmood2020

> باید بری دانشگاه
> اینطور که من خوندم احتمالا دیگه اجازه نداری انتخاب واحد کنی چون 3 سالو انتخاب واحد کردی اما پاس نکردی
> مشکل خاصی نیست سیستمیه
> احتمالا باید بری اونجا تا حضوری برات انتخاب واحد کنن


خدا کنه که همینطوری باشه
بدجوری استرس گرفتم

یه جا خوندم این ارور یعنی که : مرکز مورد نظر درس رو برای شما اراِیه نکرده و باید درخواست بدید که برای ارایه موافقت کنند

اگه موافقت نشد چی میشه  :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## Shah1n

> خدا کنه که همینطوری باشه
> بدجوری استرس گرفتم
> 
> یه جا خوندم این ارور یعنی که : مرکز مورد نظر درس رو برای شما اراِیه نکرده و باید درخواست بدید که برای ارایه موافقت کنند
> 
> اگه موافقت نشد چی میشه


میشه نترس
پیام نور از اونچیزی که فکر میکنی راحتتره
اصلا تو دانشگاه های دیگه بعد 3 ترم مشروطی اخراجی اما اینجا نه تا ترم 12 هم بری اخراج نمیشی فقط سنوات تحصیلیت تموم میشه

----------


## Amirhossein10

> سلام
> دوستانی که اطلاع دارند لطفا کمک کنن
> 
> داشتم انتخاب واحد میکردم برای پیام نور اما وقتی دروس اصلی رو انتخاب می کنم با این ارور مواجه میشم : 
> 
> تغییرات درس با گروه درسی 24 امکان پذیر نیست. با توجه به مرکز ارایه دهنده  وعدم ارایه مجوز توسط مرکز فعلی شما اخذ این درس امکان پذیر نیست
> 
> و انتخاب واحدم انجام نمیشه ، دوستان کسی هست بدونه مشکل از چیه؟
> ترم 7 هستم و واحدی تا الان پاس نکردم


فک نکنم چیزه خاصی باشه احتمالا این واحدارو برات ارائه ندادن

----------


## mahmood2020

> میشه نترس
> پیام نور از اونچیزی که فکر میکنی راحتتره
> اصلا تو دانشگاه های دیگه بعد 3 ترم مشروطی اخراجی اما اینجا نه تا ترم 12 هم بری اخراج نمیشی فقط سنوات تحصیلیت تموم میشه


امیدوارم
ممنون بابت پاسخت




> فک نکنم چیزه خاصی باشه احتمالا این واحدارو برات ارائه ندادن


آخه بقیه درسا همه پیش نیاز داره و نمیشه برداشت
و اونایی که پیش نیاز ندارن اروری که گفتم رو میده
شنبه میرم دانشگاه فیکس کنم مشکلو

دوستان اگر اطلاعات داشتید دریغ نکنید لطفا

----------


## mahmood2020

با مراجعه به دانشگاه مشکل برطرف شد
خیلی ممنونم دوستان

----------

